# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid?] Need world map for custom D&D Setting

## jpocruz

Hey there everyone! 

Some time ago, I decided to start making a custom setting for D&D, and also some custom rules.
I'm still working on the bases for the setting and main story, (I plan on releasing a fully-fledged campaign, but also enough material so that people can build their own campaigns on the world), and for that, of course, I need a map.

I decided to try it out on my own, and here's the result:


It doesn't look half-bad, and I still had to add proper mountain ranges, forest, and all the extras, but I just don't like it. It makes no sense. 
I wanted a logical map, one that followed our rules of wind, temperature, tectonic plates, etcetera. I tried reading some guides and sketching out something realistic, but wasn't able to.
The important features of the map are: 
Snowy Mountanous AreaDense Forest AreaDesert AreaMain Capital in the middle of them

You can see, in the map above, where each region would be from the colours. Obviously, they make very little sense, if any. 


I don't want a rework of the map I showed. It was done in a hurry, and I don't feel attached in any sense to it. I'd just like a serious, well done map that would fit in with my theme. Doesn't need to be one bit similar to the one I showed, except for the main features I listed above.

If you're interested in doing this, I don't mind paying. I don't have a lot of money, to be honest, but I also don't really need anything too special or detailed; just a skeleton of a realistic map would do, and then, when I get more money, I could buy a detailed/styled version, if needed. 
If you also want more details, please let me know! I have commissioned a drawing of the snow zone, and it could help with giving you ideas on how to build the rest of the map.


Thanks a lot for taking the time to read all of this, and really hope to hear from someone!

----------


## Naima

nice shape btw ...  :Smile:  .

----------


## AntonioFrade

Hey jpocruz, 

I could be interested in the project. Here you have some samples of my latest works::

Guild of Shadows Merchant PlazaUrobos continentGuild of Shadows RPGAgainst the gigantsSilvestine Map

Let me know if you are interested in my services. You can reach me at: *info -at- versakestudio -dot- com*

Regards,

Antonio Frade

----------


## jpocruz

> nice shape btw ... :) .


Thanks! Still, sadly the shape isn't everything.. :D






> Hey jpocruz, 
> 
> I could be interested in the project. 
> 
> Let me know if you are interested in my services. You can reach me at: *info -at- versakestudio -dot- com*
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Antonio Frade


Hey there Antonio! 
Those maps are really great! As much as I love them, I'm afraid I don't have the money to pay for such high quality services, and I don't think you have the time or will to do it out of charity...

Thanks a lot for the interest though, and good luck!

----------


## Tiana

I have a portfolio of fantasy and other maps here. While you made a nice shape and I'm confident you could take that and complete the map, I can finish it for you at a budget that might be more your style. Cheers.

----------


## jpocruz

> I have a portfolio of fantasy and other maps here. While you made a nice shape and I'm confident you could take that and complete the map, I can finish it for you at a budget that might be more your style. Cheers.


Sorry for taking ridiculously long to reply! I started giving a shot, could you give me any tips/feedback? Thanks a lot!

----------

